
Show HN: Throo – share your career values with recruiters with one link - dsroden
https://throo.xyz
======
dsroden
Made this because a) it's useful to reflect on your values to increase the
likelihood of knowing what kind of job/workplace you'd find fulfilling b) I
wanted an easy way to share those values with recruiters when/if/before they
contact me.

My Throo link:
[https://throo.xyz/link/?key=uiomx6iuivq7l4r2w34xe](https://throo.xyz/link/?key=uiomx6iuivq7l4r2w34xe)

